# Stabilizing Chamber Build-Modified Already!!!



## Chris S. (Feb 2, 2016)

Well, I have done it, I am going to the dark side. I am going to dip my hand in stabilizing wood for pens, knife, bottle stoppers and whatever else will fit into my chamber. 

I have decided to build my own setup. I was going to use some lexan and build a square chamber but after reading more about what can happen to plastics and the resin deciced to go with clear PVC. @TurnTex was very helpful with information on his website and on this forum overall. 

I have ordered a stick of PVC pipe in 4 inch size and hope to start construction in a few weeks. 
Plan right now is making a poor man version of the professional setups out there. I am not trying to setep on anyones toes here, I am just to darn cheap to pay for the nice professionally made units out there. I have been thinking about how I am going to construct it and believe should get decent results. 

I will post more details once get under way but the long and short of it is I will be taking a lenght of pipe, capping off one end for a bottom with a PVC cap from big box store, attach that to a base of some sorts, fashion a top out of another PVC cap, put in a air fitting or two and a vacuum gauge and ready for action. 

I am thinking I will go with a 12" chamber to start. I have 36" of pipe coming in so can build a secondary unit if want after get the hang of it. I may go 18" but undecided right now. I thought I would start small and go bigger from there. Right now I am planning on a 4" pipe 12" high. Still figuring out weight setup to keep wood weighed down when first starting process. I have an idea but have to see how that will work out once I get the pipe in hand. 

Any suggestions you have during build will be welcomed as always. If you see me doing something bone headed please let me know. I will keep things updated as I get process under way. Right now I have pipe, vacuum gauge, and air fittings on the way here. Once those start to arrive I will be off and running.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 2, 2016)

In my opinion if you can, go 18 inches plus from the get go, You'll be able to do longer pieces if you want plus a decent amount of head space if you aren't doing long stuff to make it easier to avoid sucking any resin into your pump (Don't ask me how I know) It also allows you to keep a decent amount of resin on top of the wood so you know you have enough when it starts to suck in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 2, 2016)

Chris if your time is worth anything you should just buy a chamber from Jeff (gatorvenom.com) or Curtis (turntex.com) or there are a number of other sources like ebay or amazon etc. but I prefer dealing with individuals that pick up the phone. I know both of these guys personally though and would suggest you deal with one of them for something like a chamber, unless you're retired and have time to burn. JMO.


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 2, 2016)

I agree with Kevin, but quite a bunch of people have made some workable systems.


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 3, 2016)

What are you going to use for a seal?

And I have to disagree with @Kevin. It didn't take me long at all to grab some fittings and what not and tap the holes to make a lid. From there it will fit on any pot it pipe or whatever you plan to use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Feb 3, 2016)

I have 6 "chambers" all home built all very simple. I have 3 glass and 3 steel.
I use foam toolbox liner for my seals works great.
Glass Cylinders are from the box craft store. Sure you drop or knock it over it will break. The ones I picked out I made sure they were good and solid no bubbles in the glass. With the 50% off coupon out of the weekly junk mail 4" ×18" $4.50
Been using them for 3 years. Super easy to clean up also. 
Any questions just ask
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 3, 2016)

Never underestimate my cheapness.

Saw the video making glass one, seemed very easy however I have a great ability for breaking glass so that's why went with plastic. 

For a gasket planned on using foam weatherstripping material and see how that worked but with tool box liner idea I may be going that route instead.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2016)

I got nothing against saving a buck or two for sure. I'm just paranoid about using a $5 glass chamber after my experience with one breaking. Can't argue with results though. Keep us posted guys.


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 5, 2016)

Made some progress tonight on chamber. Waiting on my vacuum gauge and ball valve to come in then will be all done. I ran out of PVC cement so need to glue base to tube but other than that I am ready to go. 

All in minus pump I have about $66 dollars into it, including vacuum gauge and ball valve not in yet. Total height is 18". Did luck out and got all necessary fitting and hosing for pennies on the dollar at lumber liquidators as they were having a clearance sale.





As for build I took a toilet flange as my base which is solid, for new construction, is supposed to be knocked out when toilet mounted.





Next took a t-fitting and a quick connect, screwed them together after applying thread tape to threads. Once they were together I drilled hole in cap and screwed t-fitting into hole. Still have ball valve to attach to fitting and vacuum gauge to install into top too.





Next was to make hose with necessary fittings to attach to pump and lid.





Next I installed a quick disconnect to t-fitting which was already on pump to allow quick connect to be used for vacuum pump attachment.









Last I installed a foam gasket in top for a good tight seal, even though top feels like it is air tight already. 





Once few last parts get here and get some cement to glue bottom on I will get some juice and start running. Will test with filling up with water and pull vacuum on it and see how she holds.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 5, 2016)

Chris S. said:


> Made some progress tonight on chamber. Waiting on my vacuum gauge and ball valve to come in then will be all done. I ran out of PVC cement so need to glue base to tube but other than that I am ready to go.
> 
> All in minus pump I have about $66 dollars into it, including vacuum gauge and ball valve not in yet. Total height is 18". Did luck out and got all necessary fitting and hosing for pennies on the dollar at lumber liquidators as they were having a clearance sale.
> 
> ...



Looks good, I might check though to see if they scored the flange for the knockout, If they did, it could be considerably thinner where it was scored and possibly be the weak point.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 5, 2016)

Is thinner but seems pretty solid. Was thinking about making a plate to glue into bottom just in case but planning on screwing flange down to a piece of wood for increased stability so doesn't look like will be a problem. I was worried about same thing as you but flange seems to be very solid. Although that is why I am filling with water for test before I fill full of expensive fluid and find out otherwise. If proves to be weak I will replace with cap as I used for top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 6, 2016)

there ya go!! That will work great and saved you some money!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 6, 2016)

Got my vacuum gauge and ball valve today. Put them on and pulled vacuum and here is what I got. 


 
Not to bad for home built. Now have some wood baking so that later tomorrow run my first batch. Was able to get a gallon of cactus juice at woodworking show today so looking forward to running a batch for real tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 6, 2016)

Chris S. said:


> Got my vacuum gauge and ball valve today. Put them on and pulled vacuum and here is what I got.
> View attachment 96729
> Not to bad for home built. Now have some wood baking so that later tomorrow run my first batch. Was able to get a gallon of cactus juice at woodworking show today so looking forward to running a batch for real tomorrow.



With your elevation it's possible that's the max vacuum you could pull. I can only get 29.2 max where I am.


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 6, 2016)

Yeah I was happy with 29, especially since 30 is a perfect vacuum which is impossible to reach.


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 9, 2016)

So was having trouble with foam gasket so decided to go another route. Replaced with new top which is a test cap to test system in plumbing drains. Works amazing for vacuum too. Changed location of ports and gauge and works amazing. Part cost me $6 at lowes. Money well spent. I should of just did this first like I planned.

Here is pics of new setup and vacuum I am pulling.


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 9, 2016)

Don't let foam or bubbles get in your line.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 9, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> Don't let foam or bubbles get in your line.



No doubt, something to look out for when I had on top too but even easier now to have problems. So far easy to modulate level of bubbles with valve on side. Anyone who does this first time should be aware, the bubbles build up really fast.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 10, 2016)

You might contemplate a manifold in-line, it wouldn't cost that much more to construct, and you could use it to catch any resin before your pump. Simple piece of PVC standing up right, valve in bottom to drain, valve off the side to your chamber, run your vacuum line from the pump to top of the manifold. In that fashion any resin that might be sucked up will go to the bottom of the manifold, where it can be drained off, and not make it to your pump. Additional valves and chambers can be added if so inclined.

You could also run a dry chamber to avoid the foam. Requires the installation of another valve and line dropped in your bottle or an open pot of resin. Pull vacuum on your stock in empty chamber, sucking the air out of the wood, then open the valve to suck the resin into the chamber. With the air pulled out of the wood, it doesn't foam nearly as bad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Noobturner (Mar 11, 2016)

M


Chris S. said:


> Made some progress tonight on chamber. Waiting on my vacuum gauge and ball valve to come in then will be all done. I ran out of PVC cement so need to glue base to tube but other than that I am ready to go.
> 
> All in minus pump I have about $66 dollars into it, including vacuum gauge and ball valve not in yet. Total height is 18". Did luck out and got all necessary fitting and hosing for pennies on the dollar at lumber liquidators as they were having a clearance sale.
> 
> ...


May I inquire as to where you obtained the clear 4" at a reasonable price?


----------



## Chris S. (Mar 11, 2016)

eBay but I wouldn't call it reasonable but was best place I could find decent price. Bought a 3' piece for $66 and change


----------

